# All Free and Clear vs Tide Free



## Heather123 (Feb 9, 2005)

Is there a difference between these detergents? I have Sammy's Sherpa diapers and was told All free and clear will make them repel, should I switch to Tide or is it the same?


----------



## ChristiansMomma (May 20, 2004)

I've used them both with no problems! I use both FBs and fitteds.


----------



## ChristinaB (Apr 14, 2004)

Our dermatologist (had to see one due to cloth diaper rashes) said Tide Free/Clear is VERY harsh on clothes, skin, etc in general. We switched to All Free/Clear and the rashes went away! HTH!


----------



## *Erin* (Mar 18, 2002)

we use fuzzibunz and they recommend regular tide, and say not to use any kind of "free" detergents, but any kind of tide gives my entire family the itchies, so we use all free. no problems as long as i run all her dipes thru a sportswash wash every few weeks to get rid of buildup.


----------



## supercrunch (Jul 9, 2004)

I have actually been using Purex free on my fb and haven't had any trouble with it


----------



## TwinMom (Dec 27, 2001)

I only use Tide Free and have been washing diapers for almost 4 years with no problem. I mainly have FuzziBunz but also have Sugar Peas and Mother-Ease Sandy's--no problem with any of them. I've never had buildup and never had repelling problems. I use VERY little detergent and do an extra rinse after the wash, so maybe that helps?


----------



## jnmom (Sep 16, 2004)

I have been having stink issues (water not hot enough mostly) and I had been using All Free... well, on a whim I went and got some regular tide and they dont' smell quite as bad. I think I like the harshness of Tide! I was using Cheer Free (which is the only "free" detergent I saw on fb's recommendation list, but someone correct me if I'm wrong) and it was better than the All but not as good as the Tide. I just don't feel that All is really that strong... but the only reason I have it is someone gave me a big box of one-use sample packets!


----------

